
Interview with Scentbird (YC S15): women disrupting the fragrance industry - connieliu
https://medium.com/@onlyaticon/the-women-who-disrupted-the-fragrance-industry-an-interview-with-the-scentbird-cofounders-4ea8cecdfd05
======
tyre
Another similar company is Pinrose:
[https://www.pinrose.com/](https://www.pinrose.com/). They make their own
scents, match you via personality, and just signed a distribution deal with
Nordstrom. Very cool people.

Their founders are also women, which is just as irrelevant in this comment as
it is in the title of the post.

------
mrdrozdov
Congrats to Scentbird on their continued success!

This advice is great: "... the ability to articulate quickly what it is you
want to do is very important."

